# what's your occupation?



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have been working in an office environment and it is very repetitive. I hate it there and can't stand how boring it is. I am looking for ideas for a career. I Don't think I can sit in an office and do the same thing day in and day out. I need a constant change in my environment. I would love to do something with the outdoors and/or water. I was looking into the coastguard, but i am still looking around. I would love to be a firefighter/paramedic because there hours are great and I would be helping others. The only downfall is that I don't care to see all the blood/guts or have someone die on me. 

I would really appreciate it if you could post what it is you do for a living. A brief description would be even better.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am a kitchen manager. I stated to work at a local pizza place (Deweys Pizza) when I graduated high school. Loved it. I have always enjoyed cooking, the people are great, and the fast paced environment is fantastic. I went to school for Business Operations Management/Accounting & marketing. Ended up not liking it, and got into management at the pizza place. Was promoted from Assistant KM to Kitchen manager in less than 6 months and thats where I have been since. I am on my 5th year there and still love going to work every day. Good benefits, great pay, and great co-workers.

After working in a kitchen this long, there is no way I could ever sit behind a desk, so I am glad I did not choose that route.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

If you don't like office work, don't go into engineering.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Peple

I spent 28 years as a fire fighter and wouldn't trade it for anything.
The blood and guts are part of the job, and you do get us to it.
I delivered 8 baby's in those years, rescued 4 people from fire and yes pulled several from a fire that didn't make it. The job is totally different than any other job out there. You never know what your going to be doing the next minute. If you think you'd be cut out for it I'd say pursue it. You'll never regret it.
During that time in the Fire Dept. I got to go back to college and receive a degree in public admin with a second degree in Business. The City paid for all this. Most City's will reimburse you after you earn a passing grade. Your still young enough to make a change, and now is the time before you are stuck in a job your not happy in.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i am a kitchen manager at an irish pub in downtown dayton. been there almost 10 years


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

highway painter here. good money, winters off but wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm a Firefighter and we're giving the Civil Service Test for Firefighter on March 17. I think apps have to be filled out by March 5th. If you are even thinking about looking for a firefighter job than this is worth the drive for the test. The test is only given about once every two years or so. 
If anyone wants more info give the Mayors office a call 330-544-9000

Don't worry about the blood and guts you'll get used to it!


----------



## pabaker (Apr 11, 2005)

General manager at a rv dealership> love dealing with people. even though you are taking there money you are making them happy. plus i get to meet alot of really nice people as well as a few not so nice but it is worth it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Listen to Dale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OR

Go for something in the medical field.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Retired Firefighter/Medic. Now I am a PHH (proud-house-husband), I cooked at the firehouse for quite awhile, so having dinner ready for the Wife every evening is a piece of cake. lol I would suggest you do some ride alongs to decide if the Dept is really what you would like to do for the rest of your life. Yes blood and guts are part of the job but I doubt anyone I know has really ever got used to it.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Special Commodities Relocation Specialist


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Greenskeeper on a golf course, decent money and I'm outside all day long! Being outside was a pretty important factor for me too when choosing what I wanted to get my college degree in. I'm not really the "office" type either. Plus the hours are good too if you don't mind getting up early (6-2:30)!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I won't comment much on this subject - because my boss is a member (haha) - but I will tell you I bust my butt all day long every day, day in and day out........and deserve a raise.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

cjbrown said:


> Special Commodities Relocation Specialist


huh? that's a new one on me!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i was in your shoes about a year ago. i was a welder for an insulated truck and trailer manufacturer and after 10 ten years i decided i was tired of getting burned , breathing in fumes and smoke putting up with less than professional management, i said the hell with it and quit. i am now working in a warehouse during the day and going to school at night, my major is web development and design im in my second semester and i love it. it's challenging at times but i like a challenge. i will be 33 in august and i figured if i'm gonna make a change now is the time i have less time to fish and hunt but when i get my degree i'll be working for myself and will be able to set my own schedule. and i wont have some boss giving me grief just because he's having a bad day. good luck with what ever you decide on doing.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Professional Graphic Designer/Freelance Designer... you get an office and work primarily at your own pace just so you meet deadlines in a company position... but if you freelance you're your own boss

I plan on going back to school next year or later this fall for fisheries & wildlife management... crossing my fingers


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I work as a field technician/geologist for an environmental and engineering consulting firm. While there is some office work, most of my time is spent outside. I work on groundwater monitoring events, work with contractors to install wells, collect geotechnical data, work on large remediation projects. I am on the road quite a bit, and that has its downsides, but I also held fishing licenses in 7 states last year. Not sure what your background is (I have a bachelor's in geology) but a 4 year science degree is not always necessary depending on who you talk to.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

boatnut said:


> huh? that's a new one on me!


Me too Mike I had to google that one. lol


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Papascott said:


> Me too Mike I had to google that one. lol


As did I...haha


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm a Quality Manager in a big steel food can manufacturing plant and there's at least one guy on here that works there to!


----------



## Kevbass24 (Apr 5, 2006)

I work For The North East Ohio Reginal Sewer district at one of the treatment plants i litteraly get to hear **** all day


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I am a carpenter by trade. I ended up moving into a superintendent position and then into safety. I am now a full time safety director. There is more office work with the safety stuff but I am behind the wheel of my mobile office or on jobsites 70% of the time. Not a bad gig.


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

i am a mechanic turning wrenches on tractor trailer. decent $ hours are good 4 10 hour days a week. the worst part of it for me is the drive about 1 hour each way. but all and all pretty good gig


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm a Data Analyst for the last couple years and I do like it a lot. I do miss doing things outside though and it kills me some days when it's really nice out. I do finally have good hours and a Monday - Friday job. Much better then when I started out for the company.

I deal with Microsoft SQL Server, Viewpoint, Microsoft Sharepoint and all sorts of fun stuff.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Zfish said:


> I'm a Data Analyst for the last couple years and I do like it a lot. I do miss doing things outside though and it kills me some days when it's really nice out. I do finally have good hours and a Monday - Friday job. Much better then when I started out for the company.
> 
> I deal with Microsoft SQL Server, Viewpoint, Microsoft Sharepoint and all sorts of fun stuff.


We just started with sharepoint and I hate it!!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Swantucky,

I found out that if you fight it , it's a pain in the arse. Just do things backwards and it works fine from a developers stand point LOL


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm head of admissions at the University of Phoenix-Cleveland Campus. I manage and motivate our enrollment counselors to meet our enrollment budget. It's a stressful but very rewarding job. I'm eligible for a 20% increase every 6 months, as are the enrollment counselors under me. However, if we don't meet our goals in that review period, I can receive a deduction in my pay.


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm one of those office bound... Computer programmer. Java right now.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Texas,

You make Coffee ??? 

LOL Just kidding. I know lame programming joke


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Papascott said:


> Me too Mike I had to google that one. lol


LOL, I carry a CDL.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm A Welder: have a background In welding, Inspection and Nondestructive testing, Certified as a Welding Inspector, Tig, Mig . I was working for a company that made pressure vessels for the oil industry but as of last week I was laid-off. have been in the field since 85 . I enjoy the work, $ has been decient but way the ecomony is I dont feel that industry is the field to be in... thinkin of takin classes somethin in the Medical field or Accounting


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Retired from active duty after 24 years as a Lt Col in the USAF. I flew F-111s for 12 years, with 29 sorties in Desert Storm. I couldn't believe they paid me to have such fun flying. Then, 12 years on various HQ staffs. Now I am a govt civilian. If I told you what I do I'd have to kill ya.  AF life is mostly very enjoyable.


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

Laid off steelworker who's gonna get alot of fishing in this year


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

Hvacr // sheetmetal


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Public Housing Inspector.

You name it, I've seen it. lol


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'd say go for whatever you would like to do.life's way too short to get tied down to a job you don't enjoy.
i just started my 20th year as a firefighter and have to say it's the most enjoyable job i've ever had.
the schedule is great.i work 24 on/48 off which allowed me to spend alot of time with the family.i didn't miss many of the kids sporting or school events and most of the time the kids got to come home after school instead of a babysitter.it's also allowed for me to spend time out hunting and fishing and whatever else i wanted to do and that's important! it allows you to forget about some of the "blood and guts" runs that come with the job.
you'll see some things that will hang with you forever but you learn to deal with them and focus on the good stuff instead.
another nice part about it is that firefighters are usually involved in alot of charity fundraising events.mda and toys for tots are 2 that we spend alot of time with and it really gives you a good sense of giving back to your community to be involved with them.
the only down side is the politicians and their too often lack of common sense!
good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Student/GIS Intern


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

student/pharmacy tech.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Investigator for major grocery chain, get to catch all the bad workers, not fun during the holidays.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Manufacturing Engineer....I work with dummies all day.....literally(ATD's)


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Asst.Chief Juvie PO 

I supervise felony level juvenile offenders with suspended ODYS (prison) commitments, hand selected status offenders (up and comers) and the other Probation Officers.

Most any field in CJST- cops, corrections, courts...you really gotta have heart for it, otherwise a CJST major isn't worth but about 5-8 years tops...everyone wants to be an astronaut by then.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Autoworker here for the last six years. Been laid off almost every year & been off since november. Don't know if I'll make it back this time the way things are going. Sign of the times I guess. It's alot different than most think & don't know what my next job will be. Whatever, I'll still be fishing & hunting every chance I get !


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Field Supervisor in the pavement marking industry until Friday night when I hopefully hit the mega millions, pay off my new boat, and fish 5-6 days a week Your all invited!!!!!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

company foreman for a landscape company. i over see everything the mowing and the landscaping. and do estimates. its a cool gig. except im laid off every winter. which is ok. i get to hunt all of gun season and i get to ice fish as much as i want. and the owner is cool. oh ya and he takes me up to erie on a charter a couple times a year.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, Keep them comming...


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

Owner of a metal stamping company, Peerless Metal Products. Started the company 12 years ago. About 75% of our business is automotive (that's all that is left. Everything else went to China). 

http://www.peerlessmetalproducts.com/


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Buyer/coordinator for a fairly large manufacturing plant maintenance department. A good background in mechanical, hydraulics, electrical, electronics and some hvac would be very beneficial. Master of none but some knowledge in all of them is needed.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

I have been working in the automotive field for over 11 years, haven't seen the amount of layoffs a few people here have mentioned, but am currently laid off and have been since the beginning of Dec. I decided to enroll in an electrical apprenticeship in which I have over 6000 of the 8000 hours needed to get my journeymans card, so I'm hoping things can stay intact for a little while till I can get this thing completed.


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

i am a cook i cook in at a hotel i am laid off right now.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Diesel/hydraulic mechanic for Furukawa Rockdrill in Kent. they're crawler rigs that drill holes in a quarry then an explosive is put down the hole. it might be easier to explain with a pic


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

I fish. When I don't fish, I sell fishing accessories.

Hard not to love my job except whent he wind is cranking out of the Northeast at 30 knots and my clients say "it doesn't look too bad".

yknotfrank


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Law Enforcement here. Was police officer for 4 yrs, now corrections officer. Is it a field id get into again probably not. Its fun and interesting, and every day is never the same. Flip side being told by an inmate "im gona kill u" every day does tend to get a little old. Hand to hand combat rocks too.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been doing Civil Engineering for 10 years now, i am the CAD Drafting Supervisor and Field Crew Operator, basicly half of my time is spent behind a computer drawing, designing or researching, the other half is spent in the field surveying, we also do Aerial Photography, Mapping, Digital Terrain Mapping, full site design, its really cool to see something that you have drafted be built.

side note: ive found bait holes, spots on rivers, creeks and so forth just from being out in the field surveying, also since i have unlimited access to maps, Delorme 3D Topoquads, USGS maps galore, there is all kinds of fishing areas that ive found, we also do alot of work for Miami Conservancy District and know of lands they own that most people wouldnt know they owned.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm the guy people love to hate,equipment operator for a local city government, Plow snow in winter & patch roads in spring. The best part is I'm always outside,and I've learned various forms of sign language,lol


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

27 Years journeyman Meat cutter,Past Owner of 2 retail Meat markets/Deli's.Nothing like breaking sides of beef,Making homemade sausage.I kind of miss it.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> Student/GIS Intern


It's great to see other GIS people on here. I'm a GIS coordinator for a rural water company. I do all the field work as well. It's great to have the resources to find new fishing holes.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Retired Master Sergeant from the AF (Active and Reserve) after 20yrs in the Security Forces career field. Now a State Corrections officer where I teach the use of less than lethal weapons, and a use of force instructor. It's not a job, it's an adventure! I'm also a Volunteer Hunter Ed instructor. Started doing that in 1989.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey peple, whatever you end up doing, make sure and look at the benefits associated with the position. A job with low take home pay sometimes has benefits that make up for that. For example, I work for a state university, and all full time employees get free tuition for their spouses and children.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Im a traffic clerk at a distribution center , I wont mention the name of the company but its one of the major home improvement stores. I sit at a computer and process deliveries in and out. I love my job but it gets pretty boring at times. Everybody who has a job right now needs to be thankful and take care of it as much as possible , there are many who are unemployed.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Quality Manager for a fastener manufacturer. The Nut House....


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Retired and one of the oldest OGFer's.

My goal is to become a Wal*Mart greeter, but I am afraid I might have to start out fishing carts out of the parking lot first. I would also have to go to attitude adjustment school first. I don't like John Q public that rips off businesses.
...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a great thread. Lots of firemen on here!

I'm a R&D chemist. I do technical service. I help people over the phone on working with our products, travel to customers and distributors to give presentations and seminars on what our products are, how to use them and what advantages they can give you over your competitors. I also make new applications to demonstrate our products.
Every day is different. 
We make polymers, esters, special silicones, hair fixatives, surfactants and several other types of raw materials for the personal care industry.
All of you use our products everyday whether you know it or not.
Our best known products are polymers called "carbomer" or "acrylate copolymer". They thicken your hair gels, shampoos, bodywashes, creams and lotions. Any product that is thick, clear or has suspended particles in it most likely contains one of our polymers.
Look on the ingredient label and you will see one of these two products.

Many people laugh when I tell them what I do. But I tell you, the personal care industry is one of the most profitable and has very large margins. Many of your wives or girlfriends buy "special" lotions that cost $25 or more for a 2 ounce bottle that has about 25 cents of product in it.
It is relatively recession resistant too. When women are down and sad what do they do??? Either eat or pamper themselves with cosmetics to make themselves feel better.

Whatever you decide Peple, make sure you can make a living doing it, you enjoy doing it everyday and find your niche and be the best you can.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I work for a contractor for Lowes.
I travel all around the NE part of the country sometimes more.
I build the tough displays that you see in stores and you say "How did they get that up there?".
Money is right, I have seen, fished, and enjoyed over 25 different states because of this work requiring me to travel.
It has its moments, but I honestly hate it. (but its work)
I have been on and off with 2 companies for 2 years now.
I probably am getting laid off soon, the work is so patchy its not even funny. It seems like everyone else in my line of work is losing there jobs.

After that I will go to school which I decided to work right out of highschool. (Bad idea)


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Software QA for a global financial services firm.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sheet steel fabrication. Over the last 32 years I've run shears, form breaks, CNC turret and old time punch presses, CNC mills and lathes and now a brand new laser. Yeh, its factory work and I'd much rather be outside chasin' anything that swims, but I've gained a lot of valuable skills and hopefully wouldn't have much trouble finding a new job if necessary.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

R&D Engineer and jujutsu instructor


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Advertising sales and (very sporadic) freelance writer


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

I have owned/operated my own landscaping lawn care company, this will be my 9th year (mabie). I love it, outside all the time. I have my bregade of little old ladies that I work for every week and they are really cool people. Get to change it up doing diffrent things.

5 years ago I had 7 employees running 2-3 crews daily. Last year I was down to me and a helper. Between clientell dying, gas prices, 4 zillion companys starting doing the same thing, economy, and my equipment ageing I don't think im going to make it threw this year. I have started researching dates and writing up a resume. Im sure its going to be tough finding any desent paying job when my only refrence for a decade is myself. So if anyone knows anyone hireing in the youngstown area that would consider a 37 year old guy with good work ethics and that can pass a drug test (except caffine) let me know.


----------



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

I am a Training Coordinator. I retrain people who have disabilities or who have been hurt on the job to go back to work Data Entry, Microsoft Office, general computer skills. My last day will be the 27th do to lack of referrals. love the job, love being able to help other people out, but the economy has really made it hard.
TM


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm a customer service rep for a refractories company.

I work in steel mills watching people install and use our
products. Document their life from install to failure and
then their removal.
The products are basically materials that can handle high 
temps in furnaces,ladles,stacks,ovens etc.

The pay and benefits are descent but the job security is
always in question. (This June is my 10 year anniversary.)


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Started in 86 workin in auto shops and tires. Went to operating everything from pans to dozers. Now Im turning a wrench on the above! Whaz up with that!!!


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Pizza Delivery...thinkin our shop is shutting down soon though. Just a small independent shop, cant compete in a small town when theres 6 other pizza places


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I work for a company that makes high-end commercial and residential compact tractors. I am the Fabrication Supervisor, lots of cool things to work with, state of the art CNC press brakes, a new laser with a load/unload cell. Fringe benefits also, ( the use of our equipment anytime we please! ) Unfortunately we are starting to see a severe slow down in our buisseness right now, can't wait for that grass to start growing!


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Network Administrator. Server/Systems Administrator. I basically do it all, anything and everything that has to do with a computer, and then some because of the unique situation I'm in.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I am a propagator for a wholesale nursery. I root cuttings to start new plants for the nursery. I'm in and out of greenhouses and the field all day. Only two major problems with this job. The houses can get up to 110 degrees in the summer and my busy season runs from late April to mid July and again from October thru November. So late spring early summer and late fall fishing vacations are out. But no two days are ever the same.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Interesting.
This is bringing out lurkers with few posts.
...


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

A National Mortgage Banker......

Rates are great!


Frank


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

High school science teacher. The best part about teaching? June, July, August, spring break, Christmas break, etc.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Retired at 51 after over 30 years in a couple machine shops and looking forward to having time to fish.
I worked tons of hours,busted my butt and paid everything off early.
It was a great trade,a decent career but I hated being stuck indoors for all those years.

I have worked as a general machinist,tool and die maker, on all types of manual equipment as well as CNC lathes and mills.
In addition to being a machinist I also diagnosed and repaired machine CNC machine tools for over 20 years.
Well schooled in electronics,hydraulic and pneumatic systems.
I spent 10 years as plant superintendent of a large machine and metal fabricating shop.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Another Firefighter / Paramedic here.

BUT I also work for an oil refinery in the safety department. The FD is my advocation and the refinery is my occupation. The FD is my first love. I love being a firefighter, but as JEFFMO mentioned, the political crap gets in the way. I have been a Full time firefighter for almost 8 years now. when I first started, it was almost "fun". Now we have administrators who know nothing about our job telling us what to do and how to do it. 

I still love my job, and have experienced a lot of unique situations, good and bad. You get the blood and guts, but you also get the feeling of accomplishment when you have helped save the live of another human being or saved their property. I spent 5+ years on the engine, now I split my time on the engine and the Medic..... As I get older, I am finding more and more enjoyment on the ambulance.

The oil refinery is good because it pays my bills. Granted, I do ok with the FD, but I make more at the refinery and work less hours. My wife works too and we have no kids, so the more time working, the more that goes in the bank, and I can retire early. I figure I only have 19 more years left (I'm 31).

The fire/ems field is not for every one, if you want to give it a shot, ask to see if you can ride along... we do it for the explorers. A lot of them see that it is not all glory, but a lot of down time, drilling, cleaning, inventory, and cleaning. So they choose to another route... but when the bell rings, it is a whole nother world!!!!


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Retired from the USAF in November 1993, after more than 22 years. I was in munitions for 17 years, then a First Sgt for about 5 1/2 years. Now work for the Treasury Department as a customer service representative for U.S. Savings Bonds. Hope to retire from there sometime this year. Then look out bass!!!!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

I am a financial manager for wright patterson air force base, really boring office job but lots of free time, easy work, no stress, good pay and benefits. only cool thing about my job is that its for the airforce research labs (air vehicles directorate) we design and develop anything and everything you see in the sky......shuttles, f22, f35, b2s, etc. if it flies and its high tech we had a big hand in it. 

im not goin to be here for too much longer.....i too, am looking to get outdoors.


----------



## Drum_magnet (Mar 26, 2006)

Maintenance Manager for a large recycling/production plastics company. 10 year Journeyman electrician, going back to school for a degree in PLCs and computer controls. (Favorite job, carryout boy in Marblehead at Mutachs.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Journeyman carpenter, learned the trade from my father who was a homebuilder in the Youngstown area. Been almost 6 yrs with the same employer and should be with them for quite a while, (fingers crossed). Best gig ever for a carpenter, great people to work for.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I am the bread guy work for Nickles Bakery


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

8th Grade Science Teacher & Highschool Football Coach


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Meat Department Manager for Buehlers fresh foods in Wooster.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Carpenter by Trade...Last 5 years Project Manager for a GC. I'm getting soft!!

harle


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

Diesel Mechanic by trade, but currently being paid by the state(Unemployed). The shop I was working for in Dayton closed down in July, and its a VERY bad industery right now to find work in. I have a college degree and over 6 years exsperience. So if ANYONE knows of ANY type of employment within an hour of Springfield, PLEASE help a guy out! Looking to go back to school in the Spring if i'm still not working, so we'll see. Not sure yet what i want to do, but i have to do something!


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I am a configuration technician for a small company and love working with the people I work with. We all have a good time and get our job done in a timely manner. The pay is good. I would recommend it to people who know and love computers as I do. Basically I work on computers for the people wondering.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

NicklesMan...Good stufff


Sorry to say service sucks...Nickles Going big......Walmart..Ect.......

My store did about $500 a week in sale's..Mom an pop......


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Certified Pipe welder and Dragline maintenance for a cement company. that they told us will be shutting down the end of April. May 1st no job and a new boat. If I do not get a job I will be fishing a lot.


Keith R.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Impressive guys. Read them all. Jeffmo, KeithR and I have the only real demand jobs so far. Jeffmo, what a cool job!!! Keith, I do what you do, welding, only some days 300ft up and upside down. (welding bullit holes in water tanks sometimes)) Now my main job- Diesel Fitter! Thats right boyz.
I work at the womens panty factory at nite as a diesel fitter. I stand next to the crotch stitcher. I put the drawers on my my head and declare,
"Yep, deezelfitter" LOL I,m the welder -fabricator for the Water Works.
23 YRS. Killer job! 2 TO GO! LakeRaider


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Been an Industrial Mechanic since the day I graduated from high school in 1971 worked for Drackett Inc. in Urbana , Ohio for 25 years, we got bought out and they closed the doors, or I should say slammed the doors, SC Johnson the family company yea right, but when they put me out the door I found out just how good my skills really were.

Worked for the Miller Brewing company for 6.5 years and the swing shift plus working as a mechanic/operator we had to run the line plus do mechanical work took it's toll on me plus I wanted to fish more.( Fishing was a priority, co-workers thought I was nuts when I left the brewery.)

Now I'm an Industrial Mechanic for a Pharmaceutical company in Vandalia, I get to fish more have plenty of time off, lots of Vacation and I really enjoy this job because our products makes adults and children life better. I'm planning on retiring in 5 years.

I was volunteer Fireman/Paramedic for 25 years and flew weekends with Grant Lifeflight for 5 years, I'm retired from that service but really enjoyed it when I was doing it especially the Bird.

Doc


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Keith, funny story here. Red, my super lovely wife, declares " we,re getting cremated"! "No Red, I,ve been burnt up my whole life, stick me in the cool ground". LOL Welding! Lots of burn scars and broken bones! Its been a hoot. Hands are totally trashed, right eye, too much steel in it to go thru an MRI. Two broke bones in my neck that they won,t touch right now. Need grease zerks in my knees there so trashed. Arthritus, live with it. Dislocated shoulder twice and back (#5 vert)injuries. Can,t touch a snow shovel. Now my 21 yr old kid just got out of welding school. Thinks its cool? Only thing I regret was the neck injury, racing a bar stool racer. 32 mph and broke my dang neck. Been out of my dragboat at 117 mph and walked away from it with 3 broke ribs. Yeah, welding is safe! lol. Never have takin' one pain killer yet. Ibuprofin only. Raider


----------



## BigFathead (Jan 29, 2009)

Painting Contractor, Township Commissioner and Charter Captain. Really enjoy meeting new customers and very much appreciate the employees I've been blessed with. I am able to spen many days on the water which is why I decided to start chartering. I only charter to offset my fishing expenses. I will never charter enough to make a living. I decided to run for the commissioner seat just to help the community.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I am the bread guy work for Nickles Bakery


There is nothing better in this world than walking by a bread bakery on a cold winter morning. 
Walking to classes at Action Uinversity and the Wonderbread bakery over by College St. Or driving through Navarre past the Nickles bakery on my way to Atwood.
Nother better than fresh baked bread!!!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

LakeRaider, heres one for you

was my second summer on the job here at work, was out in the field at Martina Marietta Agg. Phillipsburg Plant surveying for the overburden removal, well first time i had been to a blasting plant, so we had to get highwall shots, so i walk over to the high wall, lean out to look over and wow probally 150-200 foot highwall, i then proceeded to look down between my feet and there was a drill hole for the previous blast that i could see all the way down the face of the highwall, scared the living crap outta me, i dont have too much of a fear of highwalls anymore but i wouldnt go near a highwall for atleast 2 years after that. the coworkers said i was white as a ghost jumping back from the wall.


----------



## sharon time (Jun 20, 2004)

I have been in the health care field for the past 29 yrs. Will complete 30 yrs in nov. I have worked as a mri technologist at a.g.m.c. For the last 21 yrs. I can sort of be consisdered a "grandfather" in this field. I really love what i do. To me it is a very rewarding job that i have help dx the patients promblem to get them back on the road to recovery. But I mostly enjoy the interaction with the patients themselves. It doesn't matter who you are, rich or poor, old or young. this one place where race doesn't come into play at all. Everyone gets sick. I see all walks of life. When my kids were young i would take them with me when i got called in for an emergency. They thought i was important! I told them that i was happy that they looked at me in that light, that they respected me. But i always ended with "i am not important, it's just that i do an important service" which is to help a fellow human being. And believe me, it's a great feeling to have at the end of the day. I always told them it's recession proof. My one son at present is working at a.g.m.c. As a nurses aid ( he is in his 3rd yr at akron u. School of nursing) and also on chippewa twp fire dept. As a ff/emt. But now I may have to eat my own words. After all these yrs the hospital has started to lay off. I pray that i am not one, but if i am i can honestly say i love what i do and that i am proud to have severd a.g.m.c. For the past 30 yrs. Thats if i make it to november.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

harle, I"m getting soft too, carpenter who has a desk and computer and I"m not complaing ONE DAMN BIT lol. Keith, pretty sure that I know where you work at, know a few guys that work there, Bessemer, am I right?


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Quality Manager for a fastener manufacturer. The Nut House....


...A.K.A.........Nut inspector!!!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

true2plue said:


> ...A.K.A.........Nut inspector!!!!


I don't have to do that in a managerial role ! You wait until I get you hired in, I'll have the Ops. Mgr. place you on the T-Bag line before the ink even dries on your application ! LOL !


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Perchman.

You are right. 25 Yrs there. Should be done at the end of April. Should know more on Monday as the big shots will be back to answer some more questions.

Keith R.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

cjbrown said:


> Special Commodities Relocation Specialist


Really? Me too.... Breaker 1-9 for the Duck


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

FSHNERIE it all depends on your driver no matter what they say us as drivers have the final call some of us are not as friendly as other 500 deserves five day a week service i would love some more 500 dollar a week stores


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Another firefighter/paramedic here. I've been working full time for almost 14 years now and I still love going to work. There is definately positives and negatives about the job but overall you can't beat it. Usually you end up having so much free time, you end up getting a second job or doing a lot of hunting and fishing. 
Good pay, great benefits, pension, job security, team atmosphere.

If I could do it all over again, I'd be a ff/medic again.

ski


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Law Enforcement here, also on the Dive Rescue Team (So I have seen the underside of most bodies of water in central ohio) , Like it was said before it has it's ups and downs. People love ya when you catch the person who stole their car, but hate you when you catch them stealing someone elses...lol Law Enforcement is a great career with good benefits too, but you have to have your heart in it. It isn't for anyone, hell sometimes I think you have to be half nuts to do it..most people run away from gun fire...we run to it...go figure...lol Good luck in whatever it is you decide to do.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Law Enforcement here too. This will be my 14th year. It does have its ups and downs, but couldn't imagine doing anything else. I am also one of our dept.'s accident re constructionists so I do see my fair share of really nasty crashes. Like Knopper said, it isn't for everyone.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

fisheries!
its alot of work but the office is the same place I spend my weekends. If you like the outdoors get a bio or fisheries degree, there is not alot of money to be made, and you will probably go through many 6-24month jobs before you find somthing permanant but there are lots of those jobs, and getting paid to do what you love is worth it(for me atleast)
right now for the next year I am taking samples, working on habitat restoration, and tagging and counting salmon and steelhead in nor. cal. then back to ohio for..havnt decided yet, but I promise my office will be a river somewhere!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

factory worker for me, can`t say its been to bad, I happen to work for Lincoln Electric,I`am a pieceworker in the mig wire dept, fast paced, super competitive envoriment, been doing it for 18 years and have made a good living,but its taken its toll on me to,I`am one of the oldest operators there at 42,most guys there do the piecework thing for 10 to 15 years, make their money and bid out to an hourly or salary job,which means taking a big cut in pay, something I havnt been willing to do with 5 kids still at home,with the recent pay cuts across the board through out the whole company it may not matter soon!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm in charge of quality assurance, research and development, and talent scout for Lou's house of Prostitution".:Banane28::Banane16::Banane05::Banane26::Banane13::Banane12:

Not really, I am a supervisor in an injection molding plant which supplies Whirlpool.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I feel lonely... I am surprised I am the first salesman to add to this post.


----------



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

I work at a place that makes all types of batteries you should all have one of these in your boats, cars, and trucks.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Estimator/Project Manager in the construction field.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Im a landscaper. Its slow in the winter unless it snows but im outside all summer. pay is mediocre but I work for a small company on the rise and Im getting caught up in the growth of the buisness. Long long days in the summer but Im really starting to like this job.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Registered Nurse in a CTICU.Recover patients after different types of open heart surgeries such as valve repairs,replacements and bypass grafting.Have worked in ICU going on 11 years now and really enjoy my job.No two days are ever the same.I work 3 12 hour days a week which gives me time to spend with the family(wife and 2 girls) and lots of time in the tree stand and on lake Erie.Decent pay and benefits.Can't complain and would do it all over again.


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

heavy equipment operator here. dig ditches for water, sewer, and storm pipe. nice most of the time but during the winter it sucks. i hate cold anymore just can't stand it. the pay is great the fellows that i work with are great. the works alittle slow now but hopefully it will pick-up. i was laid off for five weeks during christmas and new years, first time in sixteen years.


----------



## buckeyeflyguy (Jan 22, 2009)

I am a geologist and run a water well drilling and service company. Not a bad way to make a living, but it does cut into my fishing time.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i do this as my job
http://www.7springs.com/page/category.detail/nav/5061/Team-Building.html
http://www.7springs.com/page/category.detail/nav/5215/Sporting-Clays.html
http://www.7springs.com/page/category.detail/nav/5263/Slopeside-Mountain-UTV-Tours.html

plus all the adventure programs stuff


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Up until January 15 I worked in the pre-press dept. of a commercial printer. Layout, imposition, proofing and plating. I worked there 13 years and now at 54 I'm reconsidering everything. I have a son in college now and I may be carpooling with him soon. 

The good news is I'm getting the basement and garage cleaned out. I'm setting up a photo studio in the basement and may try to drum up some business for that and some photo editing/restoration/scanning. The big garage sale is coming soon.

If you have a job be thankful; it's going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

I'm a corporate-level Human Resources Manager, specializing in workers compensation, occupational safety and health and OSHA compliance. I provide support on all things HR-related to 4 healthcare facilities in Ohio, and support facilities in 5 states on safety and loss prevention issues.


----------



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Molten materials handler at an aluminum smelter. Lots of other aluminum 

plants shutting down but we look to be alright for this year. Work 21 turn 

rotating shift work that sucks, seems like I never have enough or the right 

days off !!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i drive a feed truck for gerber and sons in baltic.been there 17 years now.business has been family owned for 106 years.great place to work.most employes have been there at least 10 years some over 40.steady business animals have to eat.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

BrianSipe17 said:


> I feel lonely... I am surprised I am the first salesman to add to this post.


I'm a sales rep for a welding and cutting equipment manufacturer.
Michigan is my new territory and I love it up there, man there are lakes and rivers everywhere and I hear the mushroom hunting is fair also!


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm a plant manager for an automotive stamping and welding shop in Akron. I've been is manufacturing practically all my adult life.

Went into manufacturing right out of high school in 1978. I went to Tri-C for a short time in an effort to become a detective but working 10-12 hours a day limited my attendance. 

Whatever you choose to do, try to be better than average. There is a lot of talented people out there and what will separate you from them is personality, effort, common sense, and education. 

College or a trade school are the best paths to start down. If you choose a career without going down those paths then at least take as many courses as you can in the field that you choose. Stay current in an ever changing world.

Good luck with your choice.

Bob


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been blessed. I work at home. Been doing so since '97. I'm a carpet artist. Its hard to explain, I can do anything artisticly in carpet and rugs. My garage is my work room. I have a large table so I'm not always on my knees. I've been home to help raise my kids, now in collage. When I'm too busy I have Scumfrog work with me. I have paintEd across the street and when the feeling comes across us we go fishing or hunting almost whenever we want. Just have to get the work done. No two jobs are ever alike. You can check out photos of my work for a better explanation of what I do at 
www.joerugz.com


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

My wife and I are General Contractors in commercial construction. I have been in construction since 1974 working for a neighbor when I was 13. Got a job in a cabinet shop at 16 and started carpenter apprentice school in Detroit in 1978. Have worked in all aspects of carpentry; cabinetry, residential, commercial, and industrial over the years. Got a big break in 1988 when I started running projects for the VP of a good size Cleveland GC. Left that company with him and ran his business when he retired. When he passed away a few years ago my wife and started our own. We were VERY fortunate with my relationship with my previous employer that left me with the knowledge that I learned from a great teacher and a man well respected within the industry and renown for his integrity. We became the benafactor of his legacy, work hard to maintain it, and along with our own diligence all has been well. Hope the future holds the same as, same as others, we are feeling the pinch of todays economy. We work hard to keep all our employees working and feel a personal responsability for their families well being. This is truly a tough time, although I've seen worse and believe things will get better.
There is currently a lack of youth in the building trades as youth today seem to prefer the technical stuff. A good and proud living can be made in the trades and I encourage those with teenage kids to suggest this type of work. This is an industry that they can'not outsource overseas. And my advice for anyone at success is don't try to be one of the guys. Try everyday to be the very best at what you do, no matter what that is. Knowledge, skill, willingness, determination, desire, focus, responsability, integrity. These are the things that move you from where you are to where you want to be.


----------



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

CPA with office in home and pond in back yard, life is good.
Lou


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

joerugz said:


> I've been blessed. I work at home. Been doing so since '97. I'm a carpet artist. Its hard to explain, I can do anything artisticly in carpet and rugs. My garage is my work room. I have a large table so I'm not always on my knees. I've been home to help raise my kids, now in collage. When I'm too busy I have Scumfrog work with me. I have paintEd across the street and when the feeling comes across us we go fishing or hunting almost whenever we want. Just have to get the work done. No two jobs are ever alike. You can check out photos of my work for a better explanation of what I do at
> www.joerugz.com


That's some really neat work.


----------



## feetdown (Feb 5, 2006)

NOT A DAMMM THING.....Lost my job of 16 years as a Basketmaker with the Longaberger Co. Yesterday....Pretty nice of them though, they gave me Insurance until the end of the month, ( Oh wait thats today)


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was a drywaller for over 20 years, with the same contractor, doing new homes. Lost that job about a year ago. Got in at the salt mine last October and hoping that I will be fortunate enough to stay working there. 

As mentioned earlier, anyone that has a steady job right now should feel fortunate. Very tough times indeed!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im a systems administrator (where my primary focus is VMware ESX and Linux) for American Electric Power


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I am with Frank on this one...



yknotfrank said:


> I fish. When I don't fish, I sell fishing accessories.
> yknotfrank


Retired Structural Ironworker since 1996.
Interfered with fishing time, LOL
So, between trying to be at sea and Ironwork, the sea prevailed.
I fish. When I don't fish, I do fishing things.



yknotfrank said:


> I fish.
> Hard not to love my job except when he wind is cranking out of the Northeast at 30 knots and my clients say "it doesn't look too bad".


Frank,
Nice remark that could start a whole new thread!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, cjbrown.

My only problem is I get edgie when I can't get out. Some hunting seasons I never miss a weekend. I take off on Friday around noon and return on Sunday night. My wife works out of the house and likes to stay home on weekends. We get along very well!

This is the hardest time of year. I manage to take the dogs to the woods and shed hunt to get my fill of the outdoors.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Retired Columbus Police now work part time at Vances.


----------



## YR bender (Dec 8, 2006)

Middle school science teacher. I want a real job of fishing 24/7/365.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I was a truck driver for over 20 years. Now work for a trucking company that is based in N.J. and I work in the logistics deparment of a large plant here in town for them. Sit behind a desk telling other drivers what to do now. Great hrs.too. Work 4-12hr shifts then off 4 days. Only down side I can see is we change shifts all the time. One rotation is on day shift the next is on nights. Good thing is I have plenty of time for the outdoors and I am working!!!!


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

I am a supervisor/welder at a medium sized hinge manufacturing shop. I got a college degree in business management right out of high school. Then I quickly realized I didnt want to do hardly anything in that field. Im sure that has happened to alot of people. Still trying to figure out what my calling is as far as a career goes. Times are tough right now as far as jobs go so at this point my family and I are just happy I have a steady one!


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

starcraft67 said:


> I'm the guy people love to hate,equipment operator for a local city government, Plow snow in winter & patch roads in spring. The best part is I'm always outside,and I've learned various forms of sign language,lol


What a small world I have the same job for a local township on the southern fringe of the snowbelt, I can leave for work and look up at a clear sky and by the time I get to work I'am driving in a whiteout LOL


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I worked 21 years as an Engineering technician for Eaton Corp. then got screwed when they closed the plant and moved it to Mexico. I decided to try something different and now drive a truck for Lowes I like it there is no BS like at the Eaton plant.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes another Firefighter/EMT. Been at it 9 years and love it. OH .......and OFG lurker


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I work at a trash recycling center. I work in maintance. I also paint inter/exter. as a side job.............................Rich


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

I work as a mixer in a General Mills dry mix factory. I weight up all the minor ingredients that go into the batches of mix. Mostly just about any doughnut or corn dog you eat was made by General Mills Martel plant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

i do inventory control work in a large warehouse. as other jobs, it is just a job as i move into my third decade with the company. if i may, though.......with the economy worsening and jobs continue to be lost through this year, don't do anything hasty. any kind of job is a good one to have now. i have read many stories of how thousands of people are lining up for poor paying jobs. if you do decide a career move, do it with caution and as much insight that you can muster.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's some beautiful work Joerugz. Now I see where you and a lot of others get their screenname too.
I'd be afraid to walk on some of those rugs you have pictured.

Where were those Ferrari pictures taken? A dealer or a private home?


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Lewzer, Those Ferrari pics are a guys home in Warren, Ohio. He had two that were worth over 14mil together. I manufactured the runner (118') at home but had to install it right in front of those cars. Scumfrog was on his back securing the rug under the lip of the platform with his big saquatch boots just inches away from those cars. If you google Ferrari 410 Spyder, a yellow one will come up. Its one of only two cars ever made....Rediculious!

Travel down Niles/Courtland Rd on your satilite and you will come across his house, you can't miss it!


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Retired from a county jail as a corrections officer. Our motto was "build it they will come." WARD


----------



## jig-eye (Mar 25, 2005)

Chemical operator at a small plant in Pittsburgh.Love my job,here for 9.5 years,wish I would have had this job out of high school.Great penifits and lots of days off(36 a year and counting) Used to have a scedule of 3 days a week,but work 5 days steady nights now.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

:!Meatcutter at J.H Routh Packing in Sandusky Oh


----------



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

operating engineer, hopefully obamas shovel ready work gets here fast. i have plenty of time off, but cant afford to go fishing. aint that a bit#@ also been in the air national guard for 10 years


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

joerugz said:


> Travel down Niles/Courtland Rd on your satilite and you will come across his house, you can't miss it!



I guess i missed it. lol...

Thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## #1turbofisher (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm new here fellas, cut me some slack. I'm a welder at morgantown machine. They laidoff 8 guys last week. My heart goes out to them and their families. If it gets much worse and catapiller quits sending us work I'll be next.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i've been a pastor for 25 years. undergrad in business. worked for american greetings for a few years and died a little every day. love my job. never know whats's coming next, flexible schedule. doing good stuff. our congregation had built 20 habitat homes since 1992. can go fishing during the week when it isn'tso crowded


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

electrician. that about says it all


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

joerugz said:


> Travel down Niles/Courtland Rd on your satilite and you will come across his house, you can't miss it!



Has to be the big house just North of Kings-Grave Rd on the east side of the road!


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

I am a Office Manager/title clerk/repo man/salesman of a small buy here pay here car lot. It is not the greatest pay but I love the fact that I only work 9-5 m-f and 9-1 on saturdays with every sunday off. Leaves me a lot of free time for spending time with my family and fishing. I would love to do something related to Fish and game conservation but honestly have no idea how to get into it or what kind of security a job like that holds.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Toxic, Yes thats it. You see the tennis court, basketball court, pool (enclosed and attatched to the house), fountains, driving/running track, 3 ponds, numerious biuldings and land.

That guy had Senator McCain for lunch at his house the following week I finished up. SS everywhere as I delivered the negatives (reversed colors of the original inset) to his house. I think I have the pics of his house on my myspace page. This house is 55,000 sq ft. It has 12 fireplaces!

www.myspace.com/joerugz


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

wow, joerugz..you are good at what you do


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

F4B, Thanks. I have been blessed. The artistic rug business is slow right now but I hope it picks up soon. My lovely wife has her job and she takes care of the hospitalization and all. But working out of the house just can't be beat. Another problem I have is I'm not in the phone book so word of mouth is my only way of advertising. The local designers are my target so if anyone knows any interior designers, please tell them about my site. I also sell carpet and install alittle on the side. I can save you money because I have no overhead.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Transportation Supervisor


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

My past ocupations have been: Professional Bowler (quit in '92 cause I couldn't make enough money). As a magician I performed for the PGA Tour, done stage and close up shows in all of the area country clubs. Performed in Columbus, Cleveland, Salt Fork Lodge, Youngstown, Canton and many bars and restaurants including a 3 year gig at The Pelican Cove each Friday night.
Spent 5 years as the girls basketball coach at St V.St M. (yes I know LeBron, but that doesn't get me anywhere).


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

RETIRED and loving every minute of it. Nearly a 1 1/2 years now and boy is my 401K and I glad I didn't work another year.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

creel clerk at acton lake


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

Ocean Transportation - 35 years on the liner side - now operate as a consultant for my previous customers - moving freight internationally


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

Assistant Golf Course Superintendent, Columbus, Ohio.... Numerous "farm" ponds on site full of monsters.....Jimmy Houstons nightmare...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Co Owner of an auto repair shop,has been pretty good job.hard on body after allot of years.The wave of the future in the auto industry needs ppl that can understand how all the systems work and be able to fix them.You will always have a job Seems like nothing can work anymore unless a computer controls it !!!!!!


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

I buy and sell trees, shrubs, perennials and ground cover on a wholesale basis to Landscapers and Garden Centers.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

I work for a hospital restocking ten different departments daily with everything from booties and bedpans to xray film and syringes. Been there 18 years and are feeling the pinch a little bit now. Just cut back to 72 hours per pay period to try to save a few jobs.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

I started my long and varied career as a manure engineer (shovel and south end of north bound cows), and have progressed thru several different fields, artist, factory work, bum, retail sales, bum, security, Navy, electronics, IT, and have been working in the IT field for about 20 now. My current company is in the medical manufacturing business which is said to be one of the better industries to be in with the state of everything, but even we have had an ongoing reduction in force as well as never ending belt tightening (do more with less, and at the next meeting, do even more with even less, and repeat basically).
I personally would be cautious about committing to any expensive schooling until things level out  experience and commitment is where the employee value is in this market IMHO. Speaking from the IT field if anyone reading this is contemplating it, I dont recommend going for any of those commercials everyone hears about the programs where you will be making $50k the day after you get the certifications, sorry but it doesnt really work that way in the real IT world, you may have a very expensive paper but I wouldnt let you to dust off my floppies >8). 
If you already have a job, I think job hopping now is relative to base jumping, it just might be the best ride of your life if you are certain of what you are doing or you very well may find yourself cart wheeling down a cliff like a rag doll


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Physical Therapist and love it.

LindyRigger


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Environmental inspector of industrial facilities. Our office is the control and regulating authority of industrial wastewater discharge for the City of Columbus and surrounding suburbs. Also oversee stormwater runoff from industries. Post here on OGF if you witness or are aware of any water degradation concerns.

Rick


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Psychiatric Social Worker/Counselor. Now you know why i like to fish!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

joe, have passed that house so many times. kind of decadent, given the fact that there are so many homeless vets these days and one guy and his family live in something like that. from what i understand, he bought up a lot of land along 46 years ago, before the boom, and made his money that way.


----------



## raisedin99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am a NOTHING, I retired 11-1-2007


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

I'm in the house building business. I'm a framer, and have been layed off for about 2 months. We might have a couple little jobs coming up but no houses. I don't suspect it to get better for at least another year, possibly 2 for the housing industry. So, i guess i have some time to fish and turkey hunt in the next couple of months. First time in my life i wish i could work and not have time to fish!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Just want to keep this thread going as I'm sure it will benefit someone. I work as a switchboard operator for a major hospital. It's good work being on the front lines. And I do a lot more than just transferring calls. I'm going back to school now and I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do. This thread has helped some. I keep going from one field to another. Dental, Accounting, Pre-Law, Communications. All of which I'm suited for and I have the mental capacity to excel at any of these fields. Sooner or later hopefully, something will hit me. In the meantime, I'm lucky enough to have a job. Especially one that pays for my education.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

mailman in canton


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I work as a police officer (12 years) and if anyone is interested Cleveland is giving a police test sometime this summer. A fire test is also being given soon. Both good jobs. If anyone wants paticulars or has questions I can either post them here or you can PM me. No date set on the police test but the fire test is set.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I work as a registered nurse on an intermediate care unit. I am one of the charge nurses on the floor. I don't think I could evre go back to working 5 days a week. 3 12's is the life for me


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Full time College student and self-employed Landscape Contractor.

Fishin Musician, Maybe we can do business sometime. 
Lake County is 1 of my favorite places!


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

UPS driver here, and yes I am one of the few drivers that likes my job. Just not enough time to fish!


----------



## backyardpond (Apr 18, 2009)

working on being a chef...opening a restaurant soon.....I am a licensed auctioneer as well.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Small business owner since 07' Velocity Packaging. Boxes/Tape/Film.. Health Safety gear.. Jan/San.. Great to finally be doing this stuff for myself instead of someone else. That being said, it's been a roller coaster ride! Starting to get to the part that's a little fun again..downhill. small hill, but happy to have it right now.
Wish I could say it's allowed me more time to fish..but not so much.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I worked at taco bell for 3 years in high school then quite because that job was out of this world terrible and the place was out off control. I've traded stocks for the past few years now. I love it. I work whenever I want and fish whenever I want. I'm still in school getting a degree in Finance and maybe get my series 7 license. I'll note that I'm glad that I still live at my parents house. Paying bills on a tight budget would drive me nuts.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Own a basement waterproofing company. If anyone needs some advice don't hesitate to contact me.
www.integritywaterproofing.com


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

I am a ward of the state of Ohio - a construction superintendent/construction manager layed off since November i need to find work soon you can only fish so much.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

I work for a local bank as a Account Executive in Merchant Credit Card Processing. So if you have a business or know of anyone that has one and needs there monthly fees reduced for their Credit Card Processing give me a shout. I have not territory can work anywhere in the country.

Mike Zehring
937-903-0205


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

I will soon be an intern school psychologist. The general public normally tends to believe that school psychologist is synonymous with guidance counselor, however, that is not the case. I do a lot of work in assessment and consultation regarding special education eligibility.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

I work as a Network / Computer Technician at a local school system. I also own my on onsite computer repair company Tech Force Onsite. I have been doing both for about 10 years.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

District supervisor for a merchandising co. Cover northern Ohio and eastern NY. Been doing this for over 10 years and love it. My office is in my basement and if I get bored I go out and check that stores are being serviced correctly. Do some traveling around the U.S. helping out in other states but that only a few times a year. Meet a lot of interesting people.


----------



## andybren (Dec 10, 2005)

work for city of medina as a operator


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Grad student studying polymer chemistry. Majored in chemistry and water resources as an undergrad.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sales manager for a manufacturer of non metallic piping systems that are used everywhere from landfills , waste water plants, environmental underground systems, chemical process, to bio-tech, pharmaceutical, solar, semiconductor chip manufacturing.

A lot of travel that is both good and bad, doing something different everyday which is great, very flexible self defined schedule that is fabulous.

Spent 12 years as maintenance manager for a chemical company. Needed to get out of wearing nasty chemicals every day.

The most interesting (people) job I ever had was as a home delivery milkman for 18 months right out of High school


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Oil refinery operator.I'm a "C" operator on a crude distillation unit.We turn the texas tea into all kinds of different products.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

27 years at being a union ironworker in Columbus Ohio....I can't wait for retirerment....It won't come soon enough....although I do enjoy my work...I just enjoy other things that are easier on my body!!!....I am starting to feel my age soon to be 53....


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

i worked at walmart as a maintenance manager not a bad job just lot of walking.


----------



## tego (Jun 3, 2008)

I am a maintenance man in the limestone quarry business. I also run haul trucks and front end loaders when people don't show up.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm an executive for a large food service contract management company. We're always looking for department managers, dining room managers and chefs, so shoot me a pm if you're looking for a new or different opportunity.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Financial Analyst - creating tools to manipulate data in SQL & Excel all day and I love it. Been in IT & Telecom for the last 10 years and Managed our Tech Support team for a few years. Will probably head back in that direction for my career but playing in spreadsheets is such a nice break.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Retired Stationary Engineer.


----------



## huntinmedic18 (May 18, 2008)

I have been in EMS for 29 years and still love it! I work for a hospital based ambulance service. The pay is very good now but my first full time EMS job paid just $3.75 an hour, over 20 years ago. I am also an EMS Instructor for a NW Ohio Vocational School, which also pays well. In addition to these two jobs, I work part time for a Township EMS service and am also a volunteer paramedic/firefighter. 
Yes, I stay very busy, which really cuts into the hunting and fishing time (not to mention family time!). But it is the most rewarding jobs i have ever had, and there have been many others!


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

I am a State Correction Officer right now. Me and Toxic work at the same joint. I have held many positions at this place but due to cutbacks I am once again a CO, but still employed THANK GOD.


----------



## macdaddy (Jun 22, 2008)

I am a body/paint man


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i am a engineering tech for a cd packaging plant
we have our own (built in house) automated disc sleeveing machine as well as injection molders and flexography printing

our newest venture is in bio diesel trying to grow/harvest and extract oil from algae
pretty neat stuff


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am an Full Time Army National Guard Officer. I can say I put in more hours working in the guard than I did being on Active duty stationed at Fort Drum. It has its costs but to have that guaranteed pension at my 20 years of active service will be great. 11 years total but 6 years active. Sept 2023 then I will be a stay at home dad.


----------



## Rocky Forker (Feb 7, 2009)

Production mngr. for a sheet metal co. in Blue Ash near Cinci.


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

Saw operator at U.S.STEEL Lorain tubular been laid off since Feb. but theres talks of being back by Oct.


----------



## shvlhed (May 26, 2007)

commercial plumber


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

computers - Storage administrator


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Oldsman what kind of saw do you run? I also run a saw. Just curious.


----------



## RamboRob08 (Jun 28, 2008)

Patient account rep for the Crystal Clinic!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Sr. Systems Engineer at OCLC


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

5Cent said:


> Manufacturing Engineer....I work with dummies all day.....literally(ATD's)


Here's a few of our products....


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

looks like the guys I work with.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Heavy equipment operator /pipe layer


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

To ParmaBass now see if we go perching it have be the PM thing.last you think your job is early.I was a vending machine filler had have half the machines fill be the 6 AM shift change.then be done by noon so the 3 PM shift works could use them.I had be at food place 2:30 load the truck be going out the gate 3;00 AM sharp as that was time I then punch out my time card.and if back before noon they make me scrub the floors and what ever else no one wanted to do.uck.
To KeyBass 24 like have your job.never have worry about where my next meal come from as theres lot **** there. bet your motto was "100 % satisfaction or double your **** back " LOL


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Proudly serving in the US Air Force!!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have worked in several fields. I have finally retired from the restaurant industry and have went back to school and settled on a career that I am passionate about.

The bottom line is if you choose a career that you don't love you will eventualy find it hard to get up to go to work. Take the time to find somthing you love. Go to school if you need to. You will be glad you made the change.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Past 8 Years I've been an AutoCADD Technician for an Engineering Consulting Company in Dublin. 

I basically coordinate with Architects to keep all our projects up to date with the most current revisions. 

In my free time, I train boxers, and do a lil exotic dancing as well.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

retired..disability welded and cutter all my life in factories. and had my own body shops in 80 sand 90 s all 20 years of bodyman and painter.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

repo houses


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Creative Director (graphic design) of my own company. Love what I do because I can make my own hours and I am lucky enough to have a lot of corporate clients - been at it since 1988. Strangely enough, my niche in the fourth quarter is in HR/benefits enrollment. I do a lot of different design, but marketing consulting, print and web are my favorites. 

I want to go back to school and get a masters or teaching certificate so I can teach as well. I have taught at Akron and Tri-C and really liked it, but would love to be at an elementary school even more.

Good luck, let us know what you find.


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Pharmacy technician. money isn't all the bad and there are many different areas you can go into. you have your regular retail setting, hospital, clinical, mail order, nuclear..... you name it and its out there. Also you are affecting peoples lives without the blood and guts ( except for the occasional.... can you tell me what this is and how to treat it)


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Registered Sanitarian........err......Health Inspector. A little bit of everything. Inspect pools, campgrounds, trailer parks, restaurants, grocery stores, wells, septic systems. Good mix of indoors and out.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

liquidsoap said:


> I work for a contractor for Lowes.
> I travel all around the NE part of the country sometimes more.
> I build the tough displays that you see in stores and you say "How did they get that up there?".
> Money is right, I have seen, fished, and enjoyed over 25 different states because of this work requiring me to travel.
> ...


I might have been in some of the same Lowes as you were working at soap. I worked for a company that did the Data/ Telephony and Fiber-optics in the Lowes stores. Mostly durring the night hours for the resets. I now manage a cable contracting company and don't have to travel anymore. More time to fish.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm an FAA Air Traffic Controller, and after 10 years active, a Navy Reservist.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Got whacked last year, now retired on SSD. Spent over 35 years as Self-employed Remodeling Contractor, did new Construction too...never advertised excepting truck and window signs...did good work. (I guaranteed it.) "Woody's Repairs, Remodeling, and Renovations".
Good Fishing, 
Woody In Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i worked a summer with my dad in the oilfield as a righand on a service rig for oil and gas wells.it was a great job,physical and you stayed very busy and paid great. not many jobs where youre still in high school and could clear $1300 a week.the oilfield is booming right now! plenty of hours and the pay is great.it has it hazards like most jobs and its a roughneck kinda job but i loved working outside all day with all the wildlife.now i'm in college for the next 8 years hoping to become a school psychologist.i'll see how that goes though and i need to make my mind up soon because 17 more semesters is a lot of schooling and a lot of money.jobs are hard to come by out there.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

laid off floor layer


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

smalliediehard said:


> i worked a summer with my dad in the oilfield as a righand on a service rig for oil and gas wells.it was a great job,physical and you stayed very busy and paid great. not many jobs where youre still in high school and could clear $1300 a week.the oilfield is booming right now! plenty of hours and the pay is great.it has it hazards like most jobs and its a roughneck kinda job but i loved working outside all day with all the wildlife.now i'm in college for the next 8 years hoping to become a school psychologist.i'll see how that goes though and i need to make my mind up soon because 17 more semesters is a lot of schooling and a lot of money.jobs are hard to come by out there.


Some of my best sunburns came from long days tailing sucker rod and getting covered with paraffin! Dad had me skipping school to help him swab gas Wells starting in grade school and had 20 oilwells I took care of on high school. Family has made swab cups for roughly 30 years. Good work but dangerous and tons of heavy drinkers make it tough too.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Baitshop owner, I work long hours for little pay, but the freindships made are priceless.Been working on getting the new shop ready to open for business March 1st. It's located on RT14 between Streetsboro and Ravenna..........Mark


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I originally went to school for Graphic Design in Pissburgh... Been here in Chardon for the last 15 years doing research & development. Most of the time I'm a desk jockey using a 3d software called Solidworks but I have been able to travel. We are a global company that manufacture's drainage products.

Recently my father bought "The Butcher Shop" in Euclid so I may be piggy backing onto that if things go well.... if I can stand working with the grump!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

im a truck driver i haul gasoline to the stations its a good job but its a little slow right now it can be a dangerous job 8600 gals of gas behind ya so ya gotta be careful it also pays good


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

littleking said:


> Sr. Systems Engineer at OCLC


Do you have (2) jobs, I noticed you responded twice! I was surprised that you were the only other person who worked for AEP.

Im a licensed CPA, accountant by trade - accounting and finance by degree. Worked in public accounting for PwC for a few years and for AEP in their policy group for the last 2. Will be moving over into the operations side of the business next week working in Transmission focusing on new business development. I love working for AEP and I would recomend it to anyone who has a chance! On the other hand I'm not a big fan of accounting, but it pays the bills and keeps me employed.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

littleking said:


> Sr. Systems Engineer at OCLC


heh I took a Java course taught by a guy that works at OCLC.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

slimdaddy45 said:


> im a truck driver i haul gasoline to the stations its a good job but its a little slow right now it can be a dangerous job 8600 gals of gas behind ya so ya gotta be careful it also pays good


If you haul diesel, do you still have to fill up?


----------



## wally72 (Apr 24, 2004)

Printing press operater but things have been slow so my wife put me to work as a dishwasher-wahing machine operater and general housework flukie. She claims I don't clean as well as her I guess our standerds are different


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

my brother, another partner and myself own a trucking co. (no i dont drive, would probably end up on the news in a bad way if i did) we have approx 30 owner ops that run for us, haul mostly containers but do a little flatbed and van freight as well. great job and different every day, could never do an assembly line or other office job that is the same ol same ol every day.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

yonderfishin said:


> Im a traffic clerk at a distribution center , I wont mention the name of the company but its one of the major home improvement stores. I sit at a computer and process deliveries in and out. I love my job but it gets pretty boring at times. Everybody who has a job right now needs to be thankful and take care of it as much as possible , there are many who are unemployed.


i could probably guess which one, you perhaps see my trucks come in and out on occasion signs they were are lexington intermodal


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Layed off Civil Engineering CAD Supervisor, so now back to school while going to interviews to see if i can stay in the field before too many companies go by the way side...


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Guess my occupation from my screen name! (Just kidding!)
Currently unemployed, but a mechanical engineer by degree with skills in design and project engineering. From 3D CAD (Pro/E) to FEA (ANSYS), and everything in between.
Anyone in the Toledo area hiring mechanical engineers?! 60+ resumes and counting, and no job yet. Tough market to be in right now.


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

Sales of agricultural and constructions equipment. Everything from Stihl hand held equipment, to zero turn mowers, to compact tractors, to excavators. You get the picture.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

guess i'm the only one here! read all 241 posts

foreman for a local roofing company pushing 18 years there...has its ups and downs but great co-workers,an owner not afraid to supply me with proper tools and safety gear and never 2 days alike!!! might be residential 1 day and comercial/industrial the next(although we strive to do com/ind as much as possible)!! no weekends and some weeks are less than 40hrs(salary) which leaves time to fish and hunt...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Well I thought I would give you guys a little update on my status on choosing what it is that I want to peruse as a career. Right now I am taking classes for EMT/Firefighter. So far I have to say I do find it interesting.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Well lot you have lot things you think I do.so I tell you what I am.best known as a jack of all trades.
at 7 I and my older sister had a paper route then 2 years latter she gave me the whole works this I had and deliverd on my now Whizzer motor bike and my Cushmen motor scooter.then at 18 got job delivering appliances for a store.then got another doing same but for twice the money.this was Strouss the biggest store back then in Youngstown.while working there 15 years was fixing school buses on side and bought 5 off the school board.rebilt them leaseted them back to them for 20 years.While all this was going fixed cars and TVs computers and appliances for pocket money.( to use for fishing stuff ) then after 40 years of this called it quits.Strouss sold out to may co.thus not able get back to that.retired.but still do lot this to get that pocket money to go fishing.can never quit. most the stuff today never breaks.thus was one main reason I retired.now do at least did do lot fishing man every other day less rain.up to a year ago I had a boat left it out on a run down farm to store for winter some one stole it from behind barn where I had it thus made me mad as I rebuilt that motor and rest though it was a 1962 Starcraft look lke new one ran same.you see lot my want fishing pal and truck,boat wanted adds in here now you see why.was thinking quit as what else am I left to do.hate shore fishing.well now you know my line.long one at that.Thanks for reading it


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

Last year I worked for the ODNR as a creel clerk for the steelhead season in every stream east of and including the grand river. I spent nearly every day on the streams and rivers...when i wasn't working i was fishing. today I'm working as an environmental scientist for a consulting firm. We primarily do NEPA (national environmental policy act) documentation and work for the government...whenever they want to demolish or construct a building we have to look at the environmental impacts in order to see if its ok to do so. we also do water quality testing and analysis of locations all over the U.S. including Lake Okeechobee, the Snake River, Lake Meade, etc. Although I may not ever be able to to these places, I can at least say I've felt the water!!


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Reactor Operator at a nuclear power plant....insert your favorite Homer Simpson joke here.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

1mecheng said:


> Guess my occupation from my screen name! (Just kidding!)
> Currently unemployed, but a mechanical engineer by degree with skills in design and project engineering. From 3D CAD (Pro/E) to FEA (ANSYS), and everything in between.
> Anyone in the Toledo area hiring mechanical engineers?! 60+ resumes and counting, and no job yet. Tough market to be in right now.



I hear you, I graduated with a BS in Mechanical Engineering in June and still do not have a job (only have been searching central ohio though). Of the last 20 resumes I sent, I think I got 1 response. The experienced ME's are not having near the problems us fresh out of college ones are.

I am seriously considering moving out of state now to find a job.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Retired, after 32yrs on the Chicago PD. (seen it all & done it all)

Started up a a Limousine business some years ago to fund my addictions. Hunting, Fishing, Boating, Shooting alot, Re-loading & doing what I want whenever I want. 

I'm spending my money NOW so when I die the kids can pay-up any debts I have & fight over the rest.

Nik


----------



## 521 (Feb 28, 2005)

Retired steel workerfrom AK steel Now I work part time at BASS PRO in Cinn now Iam boke all the time!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

ohiou_98 said:


> If you haul diesel, do you still have to fill up?


yea we still have to fill up we fuel at our bulk plant


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

HMFIC...
oh wait thats Bob Kidd on the Illinois Walleye Trail.

Actually, I am in the BI space, ie, software for financial reporting. Hyperion, Peoplesoft, Oracle. CPA in techonology.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Well thought I would share as well, I am a High School Art Teacher on the Navajo Reservation in New Mexico. FFBG


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a Life Science Teacher grades 7-12 (substitute right now till I find a permanent job), and a Bass Pro Shops Rossford Fishing Associate.


----------

